# Newer Oils meeting specs for 2000 VW golf TDI 1.9



## timfogl (Dec 13, 2005)

Used to use Delo 400 LE CJ 4 spec in my red beauty. That oil has been replaced by Chevron with (supposedly) and new oil meeting CK 4 spec. Delo 400 SDE. I have read in another forum that Ford does NOT recommend continuing use of this oil in any of their diesel engines. That worried me and I have been trying to investigate which oil to change to as a new replacement. Would appreciate any recs as replacement in Rotella or Castrol that you are using. Thanks!!!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

timfogl said:


> Used to use Delo 400 LE CJ 4 spec in my red beauty. That oil has been replaced by Chevron with (supposedly) and new oil meeting CK 4 spec. Delo 400 SDE. I have read in another forum that Ford does NOT recommend continuing use of this oil in any of their diesel engines. That worried me and I have been trying to investigate which oil to change to as a new replacement. Would appreciate any recs as replacement in Rotella or Castrol that you are using. Thanks!!!


SDE is a 15w40.

It doesn't replace LE 5w40.

The equivalent is Rotella T6 5w40


----------

